# What to do when Windows 10/Mobile Store throws ERROR CODE 0x80073d05 ( Solution )



## katsuga (Feb 28, 2016)

It is one of the most disgusting error i have ever faced in windows store. I had tried everything but it did not work. Every time it will download half way then it will show this error. Happened to mobile once and i end up resetting my phone but resetting PC takes up a lot of time. After searching through internet and doing stuffs like system restore , disk scan etc , I found the ultimate solution. Worked on my PC and should work on mobile too.
Steps -

Download this shortcut file ( http://1drv.ms/1PaoCvW ) . Dont worry its not a malware.Laugh
Open it.
It will take you the packages folder on your C drive where you will see lots of folder with names like " C384BBF6.Uber.Win10_qkjwzh68xexq0 " . These are the app data of apps you hae downloaded from store.
Find the folder of thta app which is showing error.
Delete it or rename it to something lese.
Try to download the app from store now. It should work.

:laugh: This is my first post here. I hope that  I did not break any rules.


----------

